# NH TD5050 ?



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I am looking at one and cant find much on it. It is a 09 4x4 with cab and loader. It will be used for hay mostly, It has 1900 hrs on it one owner.$31,000


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

TD new holland, run run run, it's their cheaper line and if used a lot won't last, they are a good wknd tractor!


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I second bluefarmer, I had a 2wd and for someone wanting to put 100-200 hours a year on one it would probably be great but if you want one to make a living with go with something else. It constantly had the condenser plugged with debris due to the large holes in the grill, the fuel tank is to small for a full day of work, and the hydraulics don't have enough capacity.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

What about the TL90A, I looked at one of these also.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

What about the TL90A, I looked at one of these also.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

TL's are a completely different tractor, Fiat heritage but italian not the turkish clunky stuff. The TL's are quite well respected, not quite as well as the TS's though.

I'd say stay away from the TD (or brother Case JX), they are a nice simple tractor with a good shuttle but they seem to have no end of problems.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

TL series is a lot better tractor. We had a 100 2 wheel drive and never had any problems with it. We mainly used it for fluffing and raking.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I echo slowzuki's statement.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Our neighbours Case IH JX70 in 2 years / 200 hours from new continuously had clutch adjustment problems/linkage problems, ie from perfectly adjusted to can't shift the sychronised reverser its dragging so bad in 20 hours.

Ignition switch died, glow plugs switch died, fuel filter and fuel line problems, A/C quit, hood would freeze shut as snow accumulation melted then accumulated at the seal. This was important as the battery was up there and it would drain itself dead all the time.

I'm told by mechanics its good they got rid of it because they get pto problems very early on as well from the way the pressure plate / throwout on the dry pto clutch works.

It was a very nice tractor to drive though, good view from cab, fast loading bales etc.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Well I did it, went with the TL90A cab/loader 4x4 one owner and 1450hr.


----------

